# LGB Forney Manual/Diagram



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a manual, parts diagram, or schematic for an LGB Forney, specifically the LG&B one, or know where to get one?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Parts Diagram
User Manual 

They are PDFs which you can save to your hard drive.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet. thanks


----------

